# False Memories OCD



## shirayuki (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey guys. 

Does anyone else here suffer from False Memories OCD?

I've started to have this really scary and embarrassing image in my head. Not going into deep detail about it, but I've had no memory of a thing like that happening until my OCD and intrusive thoughts started, so I'm 90% certain it never happened. But the image is so clear it's freaking me out. I also have another memory, that I know is half true and half twisted by OCD. This is torturing.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I read somewhere that ocd basically causes relentless doubt, so just dont give in to those negative thoughts. I copied and pasted this post that i wrote once on how to overcome ocd. 


It really depends on what your OCD is about. If its about a fear of germs, then you can try forcing yourself to not comply with your ocd to see how it goes, and most likely your mind will be wrong about your fears because they are just in your head when it comes to germ phobias. Germs are everywhere and we come in contact with them all the time but our bodies can defend against germs, its not the end of the world if we dont wash our hands 10 times in a row lol. If its some kind of mental ritual where you have to repeat something to prevent something bad from happening, then you can simply identify your fear, because your fear is the fear of what "would happen" if you didnt comply with your ocd. And obviously that fear is non-existent, so just ignore that fear. Ignore the thoughts that say "bla bla bla could happen if you dont do this or if you do this", then just ignore them, to hell with those thoughts, they arent real. Those thoughts are in your head, ocd makes you feel like those thoughts are "real", but remember, ocd is just a mental disorder, just like anorexia. Anorexics feel like they are overweight when they obviously arent. People who suffer from ocd feel like its the end of the world, they feel like some kind of horrible thing has a hold of them and they feel like that thing might make bad things happen if they dont comply with the ocd's. But its all in the head, the feeling that "something dangerous could happen if i think/dont think say this thing is just a feeling, its in your head, your brain produces chemicals which make you anxious and scared, but its all in your head remember. Ocd is like a bully that will try to threaten you with things if you dont comply, but it cant do anything except threaten you. So just ignore it, its not real. You can try identifying what is making you feel that way and telling yourself that the fear is in your head, or you can just face ocd head on and kick it right out of your life. Or both.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

Not quite sorry. That sounds quite specific, maybe you need to check out OCD forums.
I do have OCD related to memories, but mainly in that I'm afraid of forgetting or misremembering (both of which in the past led to obsessive recording), or learning something inaccurate (which made me crazy with exams). I've not really suffered with a fear of false memories though.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I have suffered from OCD for many years and to me there is a distinct difference between OCD and memories. You have to appreciate that memories are real events while OCD images are thoughts that your brain creates without you consciously welcoming or encouraging them. OCD obsessions are just that: obsessions. They are thoughts that your brain creates without you wanting them. Knowing that your OCD images/obsessions are not future events that you would act on is the key to dealing with OCD.


----------

